# Found an icon for this group



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

:knitting:


I saw this while practicing adding a few smilies, and knew I had to get it added for this forum to use.

It just fits.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:nanner::knitting::knitting::nanner:
We get or own smilie!!!!
Thanks Angie!:happy2:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Woot!! Thanks Angie! :knitting:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

PERFECT !!!! :knitting::knitting:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have that attached to my sig on another forum I am on! I love that one!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh wow that is so perfect  :knitting: I love her. I wonder if there is one of someone at a spinning wheel?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll be looking around icons later today or at least by this weekend. If I find one, I'll sure add it for everyone here.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, :idea: It&#8217;s about time :drum:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, now you've gone and done it! How about finding us a quilting icon as well? We quilters demand equal rights!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

:knitting: Love it!!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

And a crocheting one....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If I see them. I know there is a sewing one that I can see about putting here.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

".....We quilters demand equal rights! ...."

Yeah! And what about the weavers? ROFL!

http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view2/1532871/weaving-o.gif


----------

